# Peel-Ease



## RON BAUM (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,
My name is ron and I am from Iowa. I do not smoke meat but I do make some sausage. I joined so I could pass this along. I won't be on here much but I see in every meat forum the one question that is never answered. "How do I keep my sausage from sticking to the inside of the casing?"

I never have seen a reference to sausagemaker.com. They sell a product called Peel-Ease and it works perfectly. It also helps the grinder to clean itself by preventing much of the residual sausage from sticking to the inside of the pusher tube and the auger tube, and actually, all parts that touch the meat. A fine spritz goes a long way, and the Peel-Ease is mixed 3 parts water and one part peel ease.

Here is the link. I hope this helps solve a problem.

https://www.sausagemaker.com/

PS I am not affiliated with the company, but I have used this product off and on since about 2005.

Ron


----------



## JimLog (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, Ron! Welcome to the forum! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome aboard Ron!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------

